# Future of the X-Trail... QashQai Compact SUV?



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Will Nissan replace the X-Trail with the new "mini-murano"? I've read that this new vehicle is set to complete with the RAV-4 and CRV. What does this mean for the future of the X-Trail?

Here's some info and pics of the QashQai:
Inside Line: Future Vehicles Preview

Paul


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Will Nissan replace the X-Trail with the new "mini-murano"? I've read that this new vehicle is set to complete with the RAV-4 and CRV. What does this mean for the future of the X-Trail?
> 
> Here's some info and pics of the QashQai:
> Inside Line: Future Vehicles Preview
> ...


Just thinking out loud...........

Perhaps it's destined for the US market instead of releasing the somewhat "dated" X-T there.

Also, might compete more with the new Mazda 7 rather than the Rav & CRV

2008 in the car world is not that far off.....


----------



## SilverShadow (Jan 24, 2006)

I do not think the QashQai is the direct replacement for our xtrail, it sits between C-segment hatchbacks and SUVs. It will get the market share of the likes of civic, sentra. mazda 3 and etc.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

pgames38 said:


> Will Nissan replace the X-Trail with the new "mini-murano"? I've read that this new vehicle is set to complete with the RAV-4 and CRV. What does this mean for the future of the X-Trail?


The Murano didn't replace the Patrol or the Pathfinder so I can't see why the Quashqui would replace the X-trail which seems to be very different market.


----------

